# LG 2X ICS Ideas



## kennydude

Hi, I don't know if I've got any idea what I'm talking about but I have a few little things that could make ICS/AOSP ROMs work better thanks to some lovely people working on Tegra 2 Drivers.

First of all, there is this https://gitorious.org/thierryreding/linux/trees/tegra/drm/next/drivers/gpu/drm/tegra which is a GPU driver for Tegra which apparently works as a framebuffer (which should connect to PixelFlinger).

And there is Tegra sound drivers which are mainlined http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git;a=tree;f=sound/soc/tegra;h=ffec6dd4edbfaad1a7946783828623061cd57fa6;hb=HEAD (which could be put into a Androidified Linux kernel I think?)

Am I barking up the wrong tree?

Joe


----------



## kennydude

I found some other resources that may help...

http://gitorious.org/colibri-t20-embedded-linux-bsp/colibri_t20-linux-kernel/trees/master
https://gitorious.org/~rmorell/trimslice-kernel/trimslice-kernel-nvidia-fixes/trees/master
http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/TEGRA2
https://github.com/fosser2/android-tegra-nv-3.1.10-rel-15r7
https://gitorious.org/~marvin24/ac100/marvin24s-kernel
I'm not sure what devices are actually inside of the P990, so I wish I could be of more help


----------

